# Flowering Crab Tree



## jeremyp (May 19, 2015)

my buddy cut down what he called a flowering crab tree.  My question is this the same as a crab apple tree? And has anyone ever used it for smoking?


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2015)

Yes and yes grab that wood split it and let it season


----------

